# Deep Blue



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Here's my 15 gal tank


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

WOW! Bright white substrate you got there! Looks nice!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Knocks, 

Very well executed rock work. Unique setup.... 

I would love to see this tank without equipment and tiny more wood going little bit more toward the surface. 

Please continue to share progress.


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

I _really_ like that.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

That's a nice setup, looks just amazing!
What did you use for the background?

matt


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice rock placement. Would suggest getting more plants there though and the wood looks out of place in this scape.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Very nice . . .

To me, the awkard place is the hill to the left of the stones with moss, maybe because the plants haven't filled in, but I get the feeling that when they do grow in the tank will be off balance because the planting will be so much thicker there than anywhere else. I'd lower the sand level there, and put another brach there to balce against the first wood.

This tank might almost be better off without water in it, to ensure algae doesn't grow in it . . . XD


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

I personally think its a FANTASTIC looking setup. Agreed that a little bit more taller wood reaching toward the surface will finish it off nicely. I like the white sand scape, very Zen indeed.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

I like it a lot. Rock selection is superb, i also like wood and light background.
On the other hand tank look very young so it is very clear - with this light and small bio-mass you could have little problem with green algae on this sand and rocks (but i hope i'm wrong )


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

The rocks, their arrangement and the contrast with substrate are all impressive. The use of light-color background also contributes to the nice impression. The shining area of the background is on the top. This reflection from the top distracts the focus on the rocks. It could be close to the bottom so that a shining behind the rocks would stress the rocks more.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

fantastic


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Well done mi amigo.  I'm glad you decided to share your tank with APC!


----------



## BigChuckP (Oct 8, 2005)

I think your tank is absolutely amazing, if you add more plants that complement your hardscape it would make it only better!


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

well done! The white sand is so white that no algae grow on! Very good technique to control the water quality!


----------



## Maran (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow, superb setup, this rock and wood are excellent.
I will observe progress of this scape.


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!
Norbert you are right, the tank is young and i will try reduse the light thanks for your help 
My english dont help me to say much more sorry


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I guess the little bit of moss qualifies this as a plant aquascape. Looks great. Personally I prefer a darker substrate and more plants. I agree with Norbert. You are going to have a lot of algae problems. I admire your artistic flair.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Interesting layout The white sand and blue background reminds me very much of some saltwater coral gardens in Bora bora!

I would have liked to see the rock formation be a little larger in scale, it seems just a tad dwarfed at the moment. Perhaps when you take a real photo (sans equipment) you could just crop some of the top of the tank.

I like your tiny mossy driftwood; I'd like to see more of it - and maybe more moss in general for a more planted feel.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Any Updates on how this tank turned out?


----------



## shanman (Apr 2, 2005)

Love the pebble work. I like where you are going with this one.\


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

I think itll look very good when the plants grew. But right now its too empty for me, but thats just because it was just started. Good job


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

MikeD said:


> ...right now its too empty for me...


I have been thinking just the opposite. IMHO, the beauty of this aquascape is in its simplicity with the rocks, moss, sand and the water. Even the branches are excessive to me.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Would be a beautiful low-light setup. Great rockwork!


----------



## almond (Mar 5, 2006)

cool set-up. what do you call those rocks by the way.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

I like it as is. I don't think it looks too empty at all. Not every aquascape has to be jammed full of plants.

Good job


----------



## AFK (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, this is REALLY REALLY GOOD. Great job. It seems like the more minimalistic, non-overdone aquascapes are really doing it for me.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Exceptional. Unique impression and I am anxious to see where this goes.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

Luis:
Superb. Fantastic. I absolutely love it and will use some of your artistic elements to design my new 20g.

Thanks for sharing your insight with me Luis. True artist!

Bombay


----------



## javoski (Jan 9, 2006)

Rocks? What rocks?
I see only volcanic mountains!  

Fantástico! Parabéns!


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

wow...must be so proud.. lovely tank...
the rocks look fantastic put together...a few strands in between the rocks may be a good compromise to create a zen nature aquarium? [what am i saying]
would love to see the moss grow a bit to lose it's newly tied 'frizziness' and follow the light...awesome...


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Just thought I'd reintroduce this thread to newer members. I wish we had an update here.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I remember seeing this post a while back. I can't see it being very stable unless very low light was used. None the less it is a very well done scape. The rocks look so well proportioned and placed and the skinny twigs with moss are very unique and set it apart from rocky tanks I have seen before. 

Thanks for resurecting this thread.


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jul 25, 2006)

wow, this is my first time seeing this scape and I'm very impressed with the rock arrangement. This is exactly what I hope to achieve in my next project minus the white substrate, and plus some hc/hairgrass, 2-3 background plants.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

any update?


----------



## MrHarris (Mar 19, 2005)

Great job knocks.


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks guys. 

I glad you like the "Deep Blue" but it was dismantled a couple of months ago. I have now started a new journal, please wait for news.

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

Sad to see the tank dismantled, it truly was a beautiful setup.


----------



## freakmonkey1423 (Jan 21, 2007)

stunning


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

How do you keep it so so so so clean?


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi
In the stones I used one teeth brush and the sand was sucked together with the water changes and washed!

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------

